# 55 gallon - River Wai journal



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi guys.

Please let me know what you think.

I've finally started building my new, and first 'proper' planted tank  What you see in the photos below is a full size template I've made up to play around with the layout without having to reach into the tank. I plan to make the tank look very natural, easy care and to use as little chemicles as possible.



















I just collected the rocks from the Hunua Falls, just outside Auckland.










They had a bit of algae on them but I soaked them in ammonia, put them through 3 heavy duty dishwasher cycles and then boiled them for 3 hours. Should do the trick, my wife's 'famous' stew cooks for less, and no one lives after that.

I'm going away this weekend to get more things form different lakes and streams across the country to fill the right side up.

As I said please let me know what you think.

Mark


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very good start, that is a great piece of wood.
I can't wait to see your model fill up and progress inside a tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It has potential, as I agree with Goal. Nice hardscape pieces, especially the wood. I guess I'm a little confuse about the rockpile and the layout. I think that I would need to see substrate to get a better idea as to what you are going to do. Are you trying to imitate the waterfall, or just showing us the place where you got the rocks from?


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, the wood is good! - I was worrying it may be too big. There are parts on it I may make a shelf around where the wood twists, fill with substrate and plant hair grass, you would never see the shelf.

kind of like this









Will doing this limit me using mid size plants and getting a good sense of depth?

Anyone got any suggestions for the left side?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmmm....well Markl, let me be frank.

You said in the first post that you wanted to make this look as natural as possible, but your current layout doesn't look very natural to me. I'm just being honest, and I'm not trying to hurt your feelings.

I would try to make little islands using the stones you have collected instead of making one huge mound, add some slopes leading away from the the islands, and place the driftwood stategically between the slopes and off-center. 

I like your idea of planting hairgrass "into" the stone, but I'm certain that it would grow very well for you. Maybe you know differently than I? Maybe you could use some moss? 

Otherwise, I would keep it to one or two low-lying foreground plants, maybe dwarf hairgrass and HC, add some giant hairgrass behind or around the islands, and maybe plant one species of midground plant and one species of background (maybe Limnophila Aromatica?) to add some color. Some moss tied to the driftwood would look sharp! I would try to keep this a "minimalistic" tank where you don't have too many species of plants. The beauty would be in the simplicity of the scape; concentrate on forming perfect islands with the stone, perfect slopes of substrate leading away from the island, and perfect placement of the driftwood. Healthy plants with minimal algae would add to the to the perfection of the tank.

What are you tank and lighting specs? You should add those so people here can get a better idea of what you are working with, and can offer better and more helpful information to you.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks you very much for your advice. No feelings were hurt in any way. I'm new to this so your advice is greatly appreciated. You are completely right about the natural feel, I think I got a bit carried away in photoshop with plants, especially because I said low maintenance.

Rather than create a sculptured garden I'm going more for a New Zealand biotope feel, but using any plants and fish I like. What I'm trying to create here is a river bank feel on one side of the tank, this pic of the wood on the other side of the tank may better explain it. I will get more rocks and fill them up under the wood to make it look like it is a tree root coming down from the bank, some bigger rocks may be needed.










I think you are right about only using a few plants. Here in New Zealand we have very prehistoric looking plants because we have been so far away from the rest of the world for millions of years. Limnophila Aromatica is very beautiful, but maybe to much so for what I'm trying to do. Dwarf hairgrass would be great.

I still can't imagine what I could put on the other side -

This is my tank http://www.hollywoodfishfarm.co.nz/product_detail.php?id=26 but I'm upgrading the bulbs to the best I can get for the fittings.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL!!

I just didn't think you were getting it! Ok, now I see what you're trying to do. Interesting! And, I'm glad that I didn't trample on your feelings.....that's NEVER my intention!

Alright.....if you are going for more of a "tree root," may I suggest that you use driftwood that is a little bit more gnarly; something with more curves, and opposed to the piece you have now which has too much straightnes to it. The driftwood that you have may still work, just turn it around so it shows more of the curviness of it! And perhaps my another small piece or two.

Also, then I also suggest that you add more of that beautiful stone along the side and back so it forms a nice slope effect. Then, you could add another piece or two on top, or better yet, partially buried. In essence, re-create what you "made" on the left for the back too, but from a slightly different angle. Maybe get a nice white sand for the top of the substrate to help show off the colors of the plants, stone, and driftwood? 

For plants, I would suggest SOME most for the stone, and you could either use plants from the rivers that are near you if you want to replicate New Zealand (make sure doing that is legal!), or buy some dwarf and tall hairgrass, vallensaria, or subulatta species would look nice, and is also commonly used in "river" biotopes because it can handle the strong current.

Keep me up to speed, Mark. This could be a very neat scape, and I'll follow the thread closely. If you need any more suggestions, let me know! Try replicating what I suggested in Photoshop if you have time.....it would be neat to see, and it would give you a better idea of what to do BEFORE you start spending money, mate!


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not getting much work done today. But my tanks coming along!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Markl.....use the second scape, and try Photoshopping white sand!! Looks better!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't help but think "wow this planting method is awsome! Forget tanks, they get algae. Photoshop, hardscape, backdrop, and a laptop is all I need for a tank." 

Good job on the planning, make it happen.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'm usually the kind of person who jumps into things too quickly. I've seen on this site what happens with poor planning so I want to get it right first time. It's brilliant being able to show people and get their comments.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

White sand wasn't what I had in mind, feels like the beach now. I like it! - Is sand hard to keep clean?

Also taken plants behind rocks off - because they wouldn't be able to fit behind (maybe they can?). I've also made the rocks the colour they would be wet and the colour or the wood more realistic.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job....I like it!! A LOT!

You probably could do plants behind the rock slopes if you really wanted to, but if you do that, I would either use a thin leaved species of vallensaria, or giant hairgrass that could send runners though the rock pile slope and have their leaves emmerge from the cracks. Anything else, I think, probably would die quickly. Or place/tie a moss species on some rocks and the moss will slowy cover the slopped areas, plus it's a cinch to trim and keep tidy.

Sand is easy to keep clean if you put some shrimp in there! Also, if you do your hairgrass, vals, or sagitarria, I don't think that you will need a ton of light in there, so algae shouldn't be too much of a problem!

Nice job with the wood too! I think that this is a TON better, especially if you take a look at your first setup and compare it to this!

Keep us up-to-date!  Hope I was able to help you out a bit!
Don


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Huge progression and you didn't even need 6 months to get the tank going just to see your mistakes. Maybe there is something to this photoshop planning stuff.

I actually like the first one in post #8 above, and I don't personally care for a white foreground. If you want to run rocks up against the back wall you can still leave just a bit of room for a taller bushy-type of stem plant. It will grow up and cascade forward a bit as it seeks for light as it grows.

Show us some real photos when you actually do it.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

No Markl!!! Don't do it! Guaiac Boy may be a moderator, but he also lives in Idaho, of all places 

Just joking, Guaiac.

I suppose it would look fine.........I guess the only thing that I can really say "against" the first layout in Post #8 is that it would too.......nano iwagumi-ish? Too mainstream, perhaps? I don't know....I think that his second one was a tad bit more "eye-catching," which is also why I had suggested the use of a light substrate or white sand on top of the substrate. Plus, it just seems like Everybody's doing islands now, do you get what I mean?

For instance, Guaic Boy--and I mean no offense when I ask this, so I hope you don't get upset--Do you think that maybe you are influenced here by the "normal" looking scapes as far as the use of Islands like you are promoting....? It's just an honest question.

Sometimes I feel myself critiquing scapes, and I realize after a minute that I have a tendency to start trying to make all tanks look the same, and I have to almost force myself to step back for a second.....I dunno. I thought that the scape the way you have it, Markl, as of now is perfect because it is not seen, and breaks the mold without it looking unreal or ugly. It isn't "over the top," rather it has enough subtle changes to make it look unique to all other aquascapes that one typically sees here.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

I think guaiac_boy has a very valid point. It feels much more open not filling up the back wall.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hehe, here in the Idaho epicenter of world culture it is easy to be influenced by mile after mile of perfectly straight potato fields. We don't get much influence from the far east. 

Why do I like the first layout in #8? I dunno. It just looks better to me. It's very subjective. If you like it, who cares if it looks like something that someone else has done. It certainly isn't iwagumi as I understand it. In any case the actual tank will be quite different than the photoshop layout - almost certainly better as it grows in and matures.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I definately understand the desire to go with a low maintenance setup, it leaves much more time to enjoy the tank and the rest of your life lol. 

Anyway, I think your ideas look very promising. My favorite layout is probably the last pic, from post #12, honestly though I feel like its missing something. I like where your going with the left side but the right side of the tank seems left out or forgoten, its like its out of balance. I have to suggest more wood, maybe 2 smaller peices keeping the total number odd, and maybe mix up the sizes of rock if possible while keeping within the same type/color of rock. I also have to suggest you try to go with a low light setup with anubias, moss, ferns and or crypts. Focusing on these plants will provide a very low maintenance setup as long as the lighting is right. 

I really like the effect the white sand is giving, based on my experience I would have to say white sand is a little tougher to keep clean but its not bad especially if you take some precautions in the beginning. the best thing you can do is seperate it from any other substrate you have by a continuous rock barrier, other materials work but rock is pretty natural/flexible and it looks like your allready going that way anyway so it sounds like a nobrainer. I would also look for a sand that has a courser grain, this way you can easily vacum detritus off it without sucking it all up, pool filter sand comes to mind, or even the ADA stuff I think has a larger grain size. If these two things are considered you can have a white sand area with minimal headaches. 

Personally I think this scape could really benefit from a beefier midground, the forground is huge so the rest must compliment it. this is where the anubias and ferns come in, the cool thing about these plants is they dont need gravel just tie them to the rocks or wood and they will grow like crazy, plus you can easily pull them out to clean them if necessary. Just seems like there is a ton of hardscape and very little planting going on to compliment it. Crypt parva, and mosses like peacock or christmas moss or even java moss could be used to soften the rock border and tie the planted rock covered hills in with the sand. A larger crypt like C. Crispatula var. Balansae could be used in the back left corner for a pretty cool effect. 

We'll I'll stop bombarding you with my ideas and let you be the creative one, its your tank lol. Maybe I missed it but what are your lighting plans for this tank? Is it the standard 48"x13"x20" 55gallon tank?


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

I think you need more plants in the setup. Not sure if you have the room though. Personally I don't like how the whole rock formation connects. With the white sand, I think you should make a mound on the left and a mound on the right. One being bigger than the other. Try it, it's only photoshop anyway


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I only suggested the bank running along the back because it was different, and if the tank was well done with planting and scape, etc., it would STAND OUT from the rest. But, I guess the hobby is going to "multiple mounds or islands" phase, so I see that I'm being shot down by the majority.

Ask yourself, Markl.....do you want to be a Leader or a Follower?  Ahh....just kidding. Do whatever you find pleasing to your eyes! Not our eyes!


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

Donald is 100% correct. What's beautiful in your eyes at the end is what counts


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just spent half an hour knee deep in a freezing river in the middle of nowhere getter bigger and better rocks. Took another half an hour to thaw my feet out under the car heater. Will do another visit on my way home.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Our trip netted me some great things for my scape. We went to the mouth of the Mohaka river which is in a very isolated part of New Zealand to find some driftwood. The sand from the beach acts as a trap so the wood can't quite make it to the ocean. It was pretty amazing, over a mile of driftwood, some I got have roots that have stones captured as they have grown. Also some amazing stones with fossils and crystals. As you can see from this photo of me my wife took, if I can't come back with a photo of a pretty good driftwood set up now, I might as well give up!:-D


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool. Do you think you can find any pieces that are big enough?


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, finally after reading, planing and soaking wood, reading, planing and boiling rocks and some more planing I've done some planting! The water is still very cloudy and I've not yet read about how to take good photos (I've retouched off the reflections). Now the art part is sort of done I need to brush up on my chemistry skills.

If you look closely, the wood in the third image has a rock that the root has grown around.

Please let me know what you think.

Mark


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Neat, Markl!! You have two different looks, one on each side! I think that it'll look very unique when it grows out, especially on the right-hand side!


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

cool! Yeah, I can't wait to see it when it grows out.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. When the plants grow out I'm wondering if the rocks and wood will be hidden. Maybe I need to get a bit more hight with a few smaller pieces of wood poking out. The rocks may get completely covered as well.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice start. Don't forget to show us how it's doing once in a while.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Righty ho - Brought some plants, got rid of some plants. Brought some guppies, got rid of some guppies - bloody mum had babies that day. Brought some Flourish, realised 4 days ago it wasn't the same as flourish Excel -brought some Excel. Twisted Val looked sick, brought some val. Using a dodgy Hagen Co2, not that many bubbles, even though I'm using a heat mat, brought that excel. Got a little algae, got some algae eating fish. Got a little hair algae, going to get a flying fox. Anyways, all my mates think it looks amazing, I think there is loads I could do. What do you think? PS - It's my first try ever, so no advice will be over looked 




























PS - Spilt a LOT of water on carpet too!


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh - most importantly - Learnt A LOT!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You're off to a nice start. See how it fills in & don't be afraid to move things around to play with different ideas. I find the most important part of a tank's overall aesthetics is a well-developed mid-ground.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm stoked. There are bubbles streaming off the ambulia. I assume this is good, especially since I'm only getting 1 bubble every 12 seconds from my hagen co2. Excel every day and Florish supliment every few days.

The twisted val I planted seems to have rotted away but it's new shoots are growing well, I've planted the normal type and it seems to be happy. I think I planted the ambulia too close together (in bunches of 3) and looks messy, I;ll replant soon. The dwarf sag is sending out shoots but lately some leaves (only 5%) look like they are being stripped to their inner core (is this snails? I'm having to kill loads of them) There is also green algae on the dward sag, amazon sword and the floruite substrate. There's some hair algae taking hold on the wood and rock in the wood.

The left hand side of the tank is going brilliantly. I've added the Jap rush and just mowed my hairgrass (after this photo), which is sending out loads of shoots. No problems at all here.

My main issue is why there is so much crap floating around in the water? I've removed the filter cartridges it comes with and doubled the filtering media, I also do a 25% water change twice a week

I'm very happy with how I've done for my first attempt, but would love any criticism and advice.


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

i think your doing far better then i am, keep up the good work

my advice would be to not spill so much water on the carpet, it makes wives mad and makes the carpet smell bad, buy a python, lol


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Tank is looking great!!!


----------

